# towing a car on my autotrail



## kampaman59 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi All, this is my first post and wondering if anyone can help me, as you are my last hope! I have asked all the so called relevant experts, and they either dont know, or dont want to commit themselves. my question is I have a 1995 23ft 2.5td diesel on an autotrail scout, 3500kg and I want to to tow my 66 plate automatic kia venga on an a frame. now does anyone tow a small car, and do you think my van would be up to it? i.e. towing it up the rygate hill on the m25! my car i would say is slightly smaller than a fiesta. any help would be much appreciated, as I dont want to go to the expence of having a a frame kit fitted if the van isn't up to the job. what dyou guys to on your campers?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course it will. Have the van checked out as suitable by a reputable A frame company and the A frame fitted and guaranteed by them though.

Personally I'd use a trailer. Especially if you ever intend going foreign. A frames are iffy there. Search on here. There's all the information you can eat on that topic. Done to death does not come close. You may need to join at the cost of £12.50 to do so.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

If you passed your test after 1997 you will not be able to tow anything if you past your test before you are ok without taking a test on your vin plate you should have the gross train weight (GTW) if you take the weight of the motorhome from this thats the max weight you can tow


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a spare Car-A-Tow folding 'A' frame and spare arm I no longer need. But it's in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## kampaman59 (Jan 7, 2021)

so you think my van will tow the car up the rygate hill on the m25 ? that's all I'm worried about, as we go to the new forest quite a lot. i wont ever go abroad so an a frame will do, and i passed my test in 1983.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I’ve looked at spec and it’s quite a heavy car at around 1297kg , our Peugeot 107 weighs 850kg.
Also you would need to check it’s ok to tow it with it being auto.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kampaman59 said:


> so you think my van will tow the car up the rygate hill on the m25 ? that's all I'm worried about, as we go to the new forest quite a lot. i wont ever go abroad so an a frame will do, and i passed my test in 1983.


If the combined unit is within the plated train weight limit then it should be ok. Of course non of us know how sound your engine and gearbox are so we cannot give you any guarantees. I have driven the southern M25 hundreds of times and have not even noticed a particularly steep section around Reigate? 
Just for the record what is the estimated bhp/tonne figure for your combined vehicle and trailed unit?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, personally, have never seen the attraction of towing a car with a motorhome. All sorts of issues with parking, reversing etc. 
I would either get a caravan, or one of these https://fifthwheelco.com/?gclid=Cjw...GT8Gy3W0UW7MyNFrsU_lGx0DWGfGBb2BoC6HIQAvD_BwE

Another thought would be for some electric bikes to go on the back?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always towed a 'toad' Pat for 20 years but it did help to have 240 to 450hp.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is on a trailer but I never know it's there.


----------

